# Gaggia MDF dismantling



## dytham (Feb 21, 2014)

Please can anyone point me to instructions for dismantling an older model Gaggia MDF grinder.

The only ones I can find refer to first removing the rubber bungs in bean hopper in order to expose screws.

There are no bungs / screws in the hopper of mine!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Mines about 8 years old and has the rubber bungs inside the hopper, as per these pictures describing the stepless modification of the MDF grinder;



http://imgur.com/a


Can you post a picture of what yours looks like ?


----------



## dytham (Feb 21, 2014)

Mine looks like this, except it is missing the plastic piece show detached on this pic.

It has a metal, rather than plastic body. And, as I said, no rubber bungs in hopper.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, I never knew they did a metal version....

Sounds like its just pushed on; http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/grinders/658010


----------



## dytham (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for that link Marcus.

Sounds a bit scary though !


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You're welcome... probably sounds more scary than it actually is.

Let us know how you get on ... better yet take a video of you removing it... or breaking it


----------



## dytham (Feb 21, 2014)

Update:

Success - bean hopper just pulls out upwards, with assistance from large screwdriver and much trepidation that the plastic would crack.

Once removed, it has revealed 15 years of accumulated crud. No wonder the bean were having problems in moving through.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Great News







Glad you got it sorted.

Since the hopper just pushes in I guess it must have some spines to engage in the burr assembly so that when you turn the hopper it adjust the grind, or do you not set the grind level in by turning the hopper on the metal version ?


----------



## dytham (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, 4 splines which engage in brass part of burr assembly.

And yes, metal version is the same - turn hopper to adjust grind.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like a better system. Its a bit of a (minor) pain having to remove the rubber plugs and unscrew the hopper just to get into the burr chamber for a quick clean up.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

if it's really 15 years old you may want to consider sticking some new burr's in! Could be another reason it doesn't flow properly.


----------



## dytham (Feb 21, 2014)

The 15 years was just a guess.

I bought it secondhand so have no idea about usage history, although I was told that it has been away in a loft for a few years.

Just finished reassembly and all working really well.

I am now considering making my own portafilter guide bracket from metal using dimensions someone kindly posted elsewhere.

It's not an important part, but they only seem to be available from the USA at exorbitant cost.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try a short piece of aluminium angle (try local window company they use box sec for reinforcing) OR short end of electrical channeling

100 mm square is quite thick /strong (ask a local electrician for piece)


----------



## antronargaiv (8 mo ago)

Many thanks for the hopper removal tip. Also have an MDF bought off an auction site & am in the process of cleaning and repairing it. Could not for the life of me figure out how to remove the hopper! The hopper was "glued" in by dust and oil from the beans. I sprayed a good amount of Windex (ammonia-based glass cleaner for those not in the US) where the hopper enters the grinder, and let it sit. After about 15 minutes, the hopper pooed right out!

Disassembled the grinder and the amount of CRUD is amazing. Parts are now in the dishwasher. Burrs, however, look pretty good.


----------

